# Replacement Shifter Questions



## wrongway (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, the original shifter on my '69 Hercules broke. It never would shift right. I was able to find replacement shift cable and a shifter locally. Do you think they would work on my bike? They look a little newer? How would I install them? I have pictures here of the old one installed and the new one still in the bag.  Thanks!


----------



## morton (Sep 2, 2014)

*I'm no expert but......*

.....I think it will work.  As always, Sheldon tells you all,  http://sheldonbrown.com/sturmey-archer/cable.html

If you google Sturmy Archer Shifter you will find additional info and vids.  If you google Sturmy Archer shifter compatability you may find info about your particular compatability.  Read one of the articles on Bike Forums and found out they also make a downtube 3 speed shifter!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 2, 2014)

First, see if the old cable knarp end matches the new. You may be able to use the old cable and the new shifter. If your shifter cable is in decent condition, you may try that first. If it's beat, replace the cable and shifter as a unit.

Obviously the knarp end goes in the shifter. You then run the cable/housing along the bike in the same manner as the old. Run it over the old pulley in the same position. 

The old type cables were fixed length. This new one, you have a pinch bolt and plain ended cable. The plain/bare cable goes through the pinch bolt and you tighten the pinch bolt on the bare cable end to match the length of the old cable. Then fine adjust your cable adjuster barrel on the indicator spindle.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 2, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> First, see if the old cable knarp end matches the new. You may be able to use the old cable and the new shifter. If your shifter cable is in decent condition, you may try that first. If it's beat, replace the cable and shifter as a unit.
> 
> Obviously the knarp end goes in the shifter. You then run the cable/housing along the bike in the same manner as the old. Run it over the old pulley in the same position.
> 
> The old type cables were fixed length. This new one, you have a pinch bolt and plain ended cable. The plain/bare cable goes through the pinch bolt and you tighten the pinch bolt on the bare cable end to match the length of the old cable. Then fine adjust your cable adjuster barrel on the indicator spindle.




The Hercules doesn't use a pulley it just has two clamps, one torward the top and one toward the bottom to make the tension. That's what concerns me.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it the shifter control that is broken or the cable? If it's just the shifter, try using the old cable with the new shifter. Those trigger shifters just require a flat bladed screw driver and a little tinkering to get them attached and detached.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 2, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> Is it the shifter control that is broken or the cable? If it's just the shifter, try using the old cable with the new shifter. Those trigger shifters just require a flat bladed screw driver and a little tinkering to get them attached and detached.




Just the shifter.


----------



## schwinnman (Sep 2, 2014)

*hi im schwinnman*

how do you make new posts


----------



## wrongway (Sep 4, 2014)

Will I or should I cut the cable housing? It seems a bit long.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 4, 2014)

Does anyone have a (picture) example of theirs that they've routed, fastened, and hooked up? Just want to make sure it's done right.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 5, 2014)

Got it figured out last night!


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 7, 2014)

*Cables*

I have old stock replacement cables if you need one.  Lots of them.  Thanks Jim


----------

